# Tequisquiapan important info needed



## ksep (Jan 7, 2017)

Hola;

I have searched the site and cannot find the answer to the burning question: what kind of internet speed can you get in Tequisquiapan? 

Also, the time-and-time-again question: can I find a good groomer for a standard poodle in Tequisquiapan? 

Please honor me with your wisdom.....


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

You probably will not get a straight answer because there isn t one. 
First go to Telmex and ask them.. not what the general policy is but what is availbale.

I live in Ajijic where Telmex was selling the different plans and speeds they have nationwhide and then I quickly fiound out that I was not getting the speed promised and they told me that no matter what the plan was , I could not get over 2MGB... Then after a fiber cable company started taking money for their future plan to install optic fiber , Telmex started upgrading the system so now some areas get 5 some 10 some more , some have fiber cable or will have it and some do not. I was told that I lived far from the equipment so I would not get any upgrade.. now 6 months later I was told I would get fiber in October... and on and on.. 
In Chiapas I live in Centro.. I have telmex wifi in one room and telcel in the other.. different part of the house may have whatsapp or not, telcel or not..then I am told t is because of the adobe..

If it is really important to you check with the neighbors of the house you are interested in and you may get an answer , that may change next year.. Welcome to Mexico.
I large cities I would think it is different but in small cities and villages with a non traditional population base you better check carefully and not go by one answer for the whole town or area. My 2 cents answer to your question

For the grooming , many times vets are connected with groomers so check the vets.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

Go to Senor Google with the name of the town and "pet grooming". Lots of leads arrive.


----------



## ksep (Jan 7, 2017)

citlali said:


> You probably will not get a straight answer because there isn t one.
> First go to Telmex and ask them.. not what the general policy is but what is availbale.
> 
> I live in Ajijic where Telmex was selling the different plans and speeds they have nationwhide and then I quickly fiound out that I was not getting the speed promised and they told me that no matter what the plan was , I could not get over 2MGB... Then after a fiber cable company started taking money for their future plan to install optic fiber , Telmex started upgrading the system so now some areas get 5 some 10 some more , some have fiber cable or will have it and some do not. I was told that I lived far from the equipment so I would not get any upgrade.. now 6 months later I was told I would get fiber in October... and on and on..
> ...


I currently live in La Floresta in Ajijic but am moving as I sold the house quickly. I get a solid 14 mpbs from Telmex now but they just put the fiber boxes on the poles here in La Floresta and are going to off packages up to 70 mbps. My current package at $499 pesos would change to 30 mbps. I was hoping since Tequisquiapan had larger hotels, lines would already be in the area. Guess it is the same there as here.

My current groomer is with my vet and he has such a talent. I was hoping someone with a harder to groom dog could give me a clue if there was someone with a skill set to do a Standard Poodle. 

Thank you for your reply.


----------



## ksep (Jan 7, 2017)

lagoloo said:


> Go to Senor Google with the name of the town and "pet grooming". Lots of leads arrive.


I think we all know how to google. Google however does not tell me if anyone knows if there is a groomer who has the skill set to groom a Standard Poodle. My question was specific to people who live there regarding a specific thing. 

If by some chance when you do a Google search, you can find the exact answer to "is there a groomer in Tequisquiapan who can groom a STANDARD POODLE, you are indeed much smarter than I and I deserve your uncharitable reply.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

ksep said:


> I currently live in La Floresta in Ajijic but am moving as I sold the house quickly. I get a solid 14 mpbs from Telmex now but they just put the fiber boxes on the poles here in La Floresta and are going to off packages up to 70 mbps. My current package at $499 pesos would change to 30 mbps. I was hoping since Tequisquiapan had larger hotels, lines would already be in the area. Guess it is the same there as here.
> 
> My current groomer is with my vet and he has such a talent. I was hoping someone with a harder to groom dog could give me a clue if there was someone with a skill set to do a Standard Poodle.
> 
> Thank you for your reply.


Well you know what I man.. I live by the Danza del Sol hotel and I am lucky when get 2 MGB . San Cristobal de las Casas has big hotels but that does not help me in my barrio so beware....Have fun with your move.!


----------



## ksep (Jan 7, 2017)

citlali said:


> Well you know what I man.. I live by the Danza del Sol hotel and I am lucky when get 2 MGB . San Cristobal de las Casas has big hotels but that does not help me in my barrio so beware....Have fun with your move.!


I'm such a silly little dreamer. And also a fool. I want culture, quaintness, and charm but then I want it with internet and next day Amazon delivery. I guess I should see if Disneyland is renting a room out in the Castle.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

After my third year in Ajijic I bought a house in Chiapas for the same reasons but there you find out really quickly that many things are missing, less than 15 years ago but still. plenty especially when it comes to the healthcare situation so I live in 2 places..


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

This is a general comment and not directed at anyone in particular.

Mexico is different than the US or Canada. In my opinion, the most successful way to move to Mexico is with an open mind and a willingness to learn and enjoy what is available and get used to living without those things that are not available.

If you have one criteria that is absolutely necessary, it might be best to visit and see how that thing/service compares to what you expect. Even if someone tells you on this forum, that it is available, you might find it is not what you expect or need.

This is not unique to Mexico. It is true in every country. Even moving across the US, you might find that things are not like what you are used to. That is part of the charm of moving in my opinion.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

oh so true and the least foreigners they are and the poorer it is and the less you will be able to fibut that is the nd things you are amiliar with in Europe or the US..
I sometimes get annoyed..here I am in San Cristobal where there are quite a few Italians and many Italian restaurants and I could not find anchovies or black olives to make a southern Franch dish I felt like maki.. I was pretty annoyed but that s the way it is, you have to be flexible..
Havint to go from one part of the house to use the cell or the wifi or whatever is also another thing that annoys the heck out of me, I can see it if I lived in the middle of nowhere, but in the center of a city of 150 000 people??


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

Kzep: "can I find a good groomer for a standard poodle in Tequisquiapan? "

Can we trade places? I think I'd rather have your problems than mine.


----------



## ksep (Jan 7, 2017)

TundraGreen said:


> This is a general comment and not directed at anyone in particular.
> 
> Mexico is different than the US or Canada. In my opinion, the most successful way to move to Mexico is with an open mind and a willingness to learn and enjoy what is available and get used to living without those things that are not available.
> 
> ...


I am a little confused why you needed to hijack my questions to lecture people just moving into Mexico.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

If you read it again, you may see the point he was making and it was very much on topic.

BTW, I'm with Meritorious on this one. Want to trade?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Adaptability is an asset. Your dog will adapt to having hair all over. No grooming is quite natural, and 'natural' seems to be the 'in thing', in some places. Mexico is very, very, 'natural'.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

RV , you obviously have not walked in Roma or Condesa in CDMX for a long time. Breed dogs of all types can be seen on the street or at terrasses o restaurants and the dogs are perfectly groomed according to their breed.
You guys have to go out a little more in Mexico and will see that not all dogs are mongrols and that is is very" fifi" to have a perfectly groomed dogs.. Dogs do not care but the owners do. I noticed the same thing in Puebla and Orizaba in the park and it is coming to San Cristobal de las Casas as well.

There are lots of Mexico city people visiting the Queretaro area so I do not see why there would not be a few people grooming the expensise breed dogs of the week-enders.
The vets will know.


----------



## mattoleriver (Oct 21, 2011)

Mexico would be the perfect place to discover the beauty of a Xolo.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

yes very true, I have 3 of them, 2 hairless and one with hair and I need a groomer for the one with hair...or somethng to shave him with ..


----------



## ksep (Jan 7, 2017)

RVGRINGO said:


> Adaptability is an asset. Your dog will adapt to having hair all over. No grooming is quite natural, and 'natural' seems to be the 'in thing', in some places. Mexico is very, very, 'natural'.


Standard poodles do not shed and there for must be groomed or they mat. The only other way to let them go without a groom is to do cords but those take forever to get started then a half hour per dog EVERY night to work the cords. And in the end is more grooming time than shaving. 

There is nothing sadder to see a street dog with poodle type hair that has not been groomed. The mats are so bad it starts to create sores where the hairs pull tightly. The hair around the body cavities become matted in feces. The hair around the eyes can start growing inward causing eye infections and blindness. The inner ear hair, if it gets wet causes painful ear problems. The hair in between the toes grows and mats causing toes to splay outward making it painful to walk. 

To keep a poodle natural you would have to constantly brush them which most do not enjoy. Plus, they would be horridly hot right now. They do not have the undercoat that allows air pockets for the skin to breath. These dogs were bred by man to meet a need and man needs to met their needs for proper care. 

And from the two years living here, while Mexico may be "natural," the Mexican people are impeccably groomed. The last naturally groomed humans I have seen were the homeless where I am from.


----------



## ksep (Jan 7, 2017)

mattoleriver said:


> Mexico would be the perfect place to discover the beauty of a Xolo.


I fostered a Xolo years ago and my good friend has three which she shows. I love them. I would not mind having one at all. However, it is not an option to put down or re-home my three dogs simply due it being more covenant to have another breed. Two of my Standards are puppy mill rescues who have been traumatized in their life enough already.

So, thank you for your answer but it still gives me know idea if there is a groomer in Tequisuiapan who has knowledge of working with standards. If there isn't, I can help a groomer there learn how but I thought someone in the area might have a dog with the non-shed coat that could give me a suggestion of who to try. 

My boyfriend has Bernese Mountain Dogs and lives in Houston. If he asks if there is a good groomer on a website, I wonder if people would tell him it is better that he get a Labrador retriever as that is the most common dog there. 

So far I have been told to have on open mind or not move to Mexico (been here two years - no problems.) Told to not groom a dog breed that is harmed by not being groomed. And told to get a different kind of dog. I give up. I will figure it out on my own.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

Have you tried Senor Google yet? I think you'd be more likely to find a vet there who can recommend you to a groomer than asking the question on a web board.


----------



## ksep (Jan 7, 2017)

lagoloo said:


> If you read it again, you may see the point he was making and it was very much on topic.
> 
> BTW, I'm with Meritorious on this one. Want to trade?


How is the topic in my post, "why not to move to Mexico." I have lived here two years. The assumption I am to stupid to figure out things are different is rude. I ask for a groomer suggestion and current internet status and get "this isn't like the US or Canada." No sh$% Sherlock. If I asked where to get good bread would it be okay to answer "you need to go on a diet and not eat carbs?" 

The topic was specific. Is there high speed internet? Yes. No. I don't know. In some areas. Those are good answers. Not, "you need to have an open mind." Is there a good groomer with poodles? Yes - so and so. No - I have taken mine and can't find one. Maybe as there are groomers in vet offices. I don't know. Those are good answers. Not "get use to living without those things." 

And those are not my most pressing two issues right now but I don't think this is the place to discuss a crazy family member or my back pain. To dismiss my questions because you think they are trivial matters is fine. Just move on. No need to tell me my quandaries are not worthy compared to yours.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

I'll suggest it again, or you can take the opportunity to berate the rest of the posters again: Have you contacted a vet in the area you're going and asked if he can recommend a groomer for your kind of dog?
You gave a good explanation of why your dog needs a groomer with experience re its breed. I agree that suggesting you get a different dog is no help at all, and your original question was entirely legitimate. I think that some of the replies were tongue in cheek.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

ksep said:


> . . . I have lived here two years. .


If you had mentioned that from the start, it would have helped the forum members to post more helpful replies.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

It seems that the video portion of this thread has failed to show my tongue firmly planted in my cheek, where it sometimes finds itself in response to certain questions. So please relax and enjoy all of the comments that arise until someone finally has a specific answer for you. Otherwise, your thread would die on the vine. However, you are absolutely correct in commenting upon the unnaturalness of many breeds of dogs, and some other animals. Not always wise choices, as evidenced by the fact that feral animals quickly breed back to 'type'.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

citlali said:


> RV , you obviously have not walked in Roma or Condesa in CDMX for a long time. Breed dogs of all types can be seen on the street or at terrasses o restaurants and the dogs are perfectly groomed according to their breed.
> You guys have to go out a little more in Mexico and will see that not all dogs are mongrols and that is is very" fifi" to have a perfectly groomed dogs.. Dogs do not care but the owners do. I noticed the same thing in Puebla and Orizaba in the park and it is coming to San Cristobal de las Casas as well.
> 
> There are lots of Mexico city people visiting the Queretaro area so I do not see why there would not be a few people grooming the expensise breed dogs of the week-enders.
> The vets will know.


I agree with Citlali. I would be very surprised if you could not find a decent groomer able to properly groom your Standard Poodles in a place such as Tequisquiapan. In our smallish town (albeit a town with lots of tourism from CDMX and a segment of the population who are expats or wealthy Mexicans with vacation homes here) there are several options. We use the groomer affiliated with our vet, but some friends use a groomer who comes to their house. 

If you haven’t already done so, googling “Estética canina Tequisquiapán” does result in many suggestions. The Doggie Spa seems highly rated (for what on-line reviews are worth) and there are also mobile home visit groomers. As you mention, if they don’t normally groom the way you prefer, you can let them know what you want. 

I suspect there are no Standard Poodle owners living in Tequisquiapán who are participating on the forum, hence the mixed bag of responses you have received.


----------



## mattoleriver (Oct 21, 2011)

There is a Poodle Mexico Facebook page that may be a better place to ask.

https://www.facebook.com/poodle.mexico/posts/d41d8cd9/788955607906147/


----------



## oesgwynedd (Nov 15, 2007)

I too am in the planning stages. So far I receive many daily emails re Rentals, but for vacationers NOT long term!
I am also interested in internet information.:fingerscrossed:

I show and breed Old English Sheepdogs. ONCE I am there I am sure I can help you locate a GOOD groomer. I'm a member of the FCM and have access to lots of information.

I'm presently in the purge and yardsale stage and planning on moving within the next 3 months. Would like info on movers too.


----------



## oesgwynedd (Nov 15, 2007)

Actually that is quite a rude answer........... I have Old English Sheepdogs. I came down 7/8 years ago EXPLECITLY to show my dogs in Central America. I had to leave come back due to back issues demanding surgery from a previous accident years early.
I decided I was going to move back permanently years ago. And now is that time. 
I have decided San Miguel de Allende is now too huge for me. I am in love with Tequisquiapan it is just the right size, and just far enough away from the City life of Queretero Mx.

Try googling Federacion Canofila Mexico, translate to english box, and then ask about Standard Poodle Grooming in Teq. I can tell you of one in SMA but thats it. 
I will also be finding a good groomer to help out with my dogs. 

I plan on moving in the next 2-3 months as soon as I can sell this house. Keep in touch.


----------



## oesgwynedd (Nov 15, 2007)

RVGRINGO said:


> Adaptability is an asset. Your dog will adapt to having hair all over. No grooming is quite natural, and 'natural' seems to be the 'in thing', in some places. Mexico is very, very, 'natural'.


NOT NECESSARILY.  It depends if the dog is a show dog or not. I do agree that finding a GOOD VET .....USUALLY has a good dog grooming staff. Great place to start. Make sure you take pictures of what type of cut it is you want on your Poo. Puppy, Classic etc.

As I said in my post. Google and Contact the FCM (Federation Canofila Mexico), call and ask for help information. **Note that the FCM is in Tlalpan outside of D.F. BUT it is THE dog registration center of Mexico.....equivalent of AKC in USA or CKC in Canada. 

Look under shows and maybe GO to a show there are Plenty! And you may just find a Poodle groomer who knows another one in the Teq. area.

Buen Suerte!
Gwynedd OES


----------

